# Not sure what to do. Am I just having cold feet?!



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi ladies,

It's been a long time since I posted here but could really do with some advice.

I am due to start IUI with donor sperm in about 8 weeks time. I've had all the blood tests done and due to have my initial consultation next week. I've saved really hard for months and finally I now have enough money to go ahead.

I'm 38 and single. I have a supportive family who will help me if I become a single Mum. I've been feeling v excited about my plans and am sure I'm doing the right thing.

But here's the thing:  for years I've had a dull ache in the left Side of my pelvis, it comes and goes and I rarely have to take pain relief for it. I often wondered if I had an ovarian cyst but I had a transvaginal ultrasound done as part of a research project 6 months ago and was told my ovaries looked normal.
I had day 3 oestrogen levels done about 6 weeks before the scan which showed abnormally high oestrogen - one cause of this can be ovarian cysts but I suppose they could have disappeared by the scan. I had the blood tests repeated a few weeks ago and again everything was normal apart from abnormAlly high oestrogen levels 

The results didnt really worry me too much as I know there can be many causes for high oestrogen levels including poor ovarian reserve. However, this weekend I've started to really worry about everything. My main concern is ovarian cancer as my mums sister died a few months ago of this and I know high oestrogen levels can be dye to ovarian cancer in rare cases.

I don't really know what to do now  I know I really should check everything is fine inside before I start treatment as if I did have something sinister like cancer then it would be completely unfair to find this out after I had a child, ESP being a single mum. However, if I go to my gp I worry they will want to carry out investigations which could take months and delay my fertility treatment plans and I'm already worried I've left things too long - my biological click is ticking so loud it's tormenting me 

Part if me thinks I may just be anxious about the potential huge changes coming up if I get pregnant and my brain is focusing on something else as a way of helping me to cope.

I've been trying to decide what to do all weekend and I'm no further forward. The only person I've discussed this with is a friend who is also a nurse like me and he told me I was just worrying about the upcoming fertility treatment.

What should I do? My head is spinning 

Any advice greatly appreciated xx


----------



## Annie101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sometimes pregnancy can stop/prevent cancer. Most likely its a cyst or something and it affects your hormone levels. NHS investigatoins will take forever nd you still might not get a proper answer at the end. I hope you follow your dream. Good luck.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if you go to a private scanning company you can easily book online and pay for a private 'well woman' scan where they will ultrasound your ovaries etc. probably cost £100 or so easily worth it for the peace of mind and no need tp tell gp unless they turn up anything which needs further investigation. it wouldn't give you a complete picture necessarily but would be a good starting point to help reassure you or at least maybe rule some stuff out.

eg

http://www.ultrasound-direct.com/women-ultrasound-scans/pelvic-scan-well-woman/

/links


----------



## Lotusblossom (Feb 17, 2014)

Dear Heidi,

Almost all clinics I have looked at do a pelvic ultrasound (usually transvaginal) before starting any kind of treatment including IUI. They have to look at your follicle count by ultrasound in order to interpret your AMH in context and give you the best advice about whether to have IUI or IVF. If you have a baseline scan as part of your initial consultation, any problems such as ovarian cysts will be picked up. It might be worth ensuring you do have a baseline scan with your clinic if only to set your mind at rest. One way of looking at this is that going through all of this is likely to mean that your pelvic health has been more fully checked out than women who don't ever have to think about fertility treatment!

Good luck with your IUI cycle. Making the decision to be a SMC is very tough and you have worked through that part of the journey - something to be proud of.

Snowdrop x


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Heidi,

Firstly I'm sorry to hear of your aunts death, hugs to you and your family  

I think it's quiet normal to be feeling anxious after the death of a close one and this coupled with the fact your about to embark on fertility treatment you've been planning for for months I'm not surprised you're feeling worried and anxious about things.

I think it's a worry for lots of women planning on becoming single parents of what might happen if they die so this feeling might just be heightened for you by the death of your aunt.

I wouldn't like to advise you either way as I'm not an expert and I don't know your full history but I think if I were you I would continue with treatment as planned but also go and speak to my GP for reassurance. I think it's unlikely you have ovarian cancer as you're not in the normal at risk age and hopefully your GP can reassure you on this after taking your history but if your GP does think you're at risk I think there's a specific blood test they can do as well as doing an USS (it's comforting knowing your ovaries looked normal on the scan you've already had done).

I hope either way you get some reassurance and get started on your journey to motherhood soon, Good luck  xxx


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice ladies 

I'm a nurse and I know it can take months to get any sort of treatment/gynaecology referral and that's why I'm freaking out!!

I was planning to go to Copenhagen for my IUI - it's a clinic run by midwifes and I'm due my initial phone consultation with then next week and from what I gather if they're happy I just head over when i next ovulate to have my IUI, no scans etc are required. 

I also have an initial consultation at Birmingham Womens hospital (nhs but I'd be self paying) with a gynaecologist in 2 weeks to discuss IUI with donor speem and they are much stricter as they want blood test results and I'm sure they do scans too. The initial appointment is free and I'd just pay for the travelling so that would actually be less than a private USS.


Perhaps the best thing to do would be to postpone my telephone consultation in Denmark and attend the appt in Birmingham and if everything there is ok I can go ahead in Denmark feeling more reassured...


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Actually - change of plan!

I live in Edinburgh and to get down to Birmingham will cost me well over £100 so I'm just going to see my GP here instead. If he wants to carry out investigations then ill ask if I can be fast-tracked and if not ill pay for a private ultrasound.

The pain doesn't bother me too much so I'm not wanting to have lots if investigations. I just want ovarian cancer ruled out - everything else I can live with!

Ill postpone my initial consultation with the Danish fertility clinic today and hopefully rebook later.

I've had this pain for years and its never worried me but its funny how the possibility of being a mum changes the way you view everything!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Heidi
You are wrong age group but you do have a risk factor as a relative has had it.  Not sure how much of a risk factor tho as it is not a close relative.  The blood test is CA125 which your GP can do very easily or you can pay for privately.  However a normal result for this blood test does not completely rule it out do often combined with an USS.  Therefore the normal ultrasound scan 6 months ago is most reassuring.  Perhaps impending solo mum status is getting to you....I known it is for me as I near treatment for next month.  In December I found a breast lump and had to keep saying to myself get it sorted, you are wrong age for breast cancer as my Mum's breast cancer was in her 60s rather than my age.  Anyhow to cut long story short it was indeed a large cyst, as I had been trying to tell myself all along, drained with a needle in less than 2 weeks after referral to breast Clinic.
So you see suspect lumps are always referred under the 2 week rule for suspected malignancy.  You do not have a lump for you have had a normal scan.  All you need is the blood test to complete the picture and reassure you.
Good luck 
TC x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi heidi,

I think you're right to get checked out for peace of mind but I just wanted to say that your pain / discomfort may well be a sign of something far less sinister. Have you considered the possibility that it may be mild endometriosis? High oestrogen is associated with endo and if its cyclical pain that may fit as well. If that was the case then there would be absolutely no need to panic. 

I hope that you get some answers and peace of mind, and all the best for your cycle xxx
Ducky


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks ladies 

Yes Tomcat - I think the reality of maybe being a single mother is starting to hit me!

Duckybun - I wondered about mild endometriosis actually. My periods aren't painful or heavy but when I get PMS cramps they are always on the left side and my period pain is also on the left or central - never on the right. I suppose it would fit with endometriosis.

I just want ovarian cancer ruled out - everything else I can cope with!!

I have a gp appt for Friday and have cancelled my fertility consultation for now.

Thanks for the support ladies


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi

I too have a high oestrogen level - apparently highest the clinic had seen! What a record to hold eh!

I have endo and PCOS, both indicative of a high level.

Like you - same age and same process - I am now happily pregnant sat looking at my growing bump. I too have considered all of the what ifs, including seeking reassurance that someone will care for my child in the case of my death - not really something I needed to do but had to if you know what I mean! 

Given my gynae history this is something I worry about as I am concerned I wouldn't recognise symptoms due to current issues....

ALl I can say is have whatever tests you like, but time is ticking and don't waste what time you do have!

Good luck,


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi me,myself and I 

That's reassuring to hear and congrats on your pregnancy.

My biggest fear is that I have ovarian cancer and that my ovaries/womb will be whipped out - even if its an early stage - and then my chances of being a mummy will be over 

But then if I go ahead without investigations and find out I have something nasty after I have a baby then I'm leaving my child open to being an orphan 

I am reassured that I hate high oestrogen and the same pains with a negative ultrasound in July last year but it doesn't stop me worrying.

Agggh I was so happy and excited about everything up until a few days ago.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

HI Heidi, any news on your tests from Friday? You have my number, call me anytime x


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Update!

Just back from the GP and he thinks I may have endometriosis and offered to refer me to a gynaecologist for a possible laporoscopy  but I said I didn't want to delay my treatment any further as I know it could take months to get even an initial appointment and the pelvic pain doesn't really bother me. He said the normal ultrasound I had last year means I don't need to worry about ovarian cancer. I explained I didn't want to delay my treatment and asked if he was happy for me to go ahead and he said yes! He then started asking me lots of questions about AI and seem v intrigued by the whole thing lol.

What freaked me out even more is that I had spotting a few days ago which I put down to ovulation bleeding as I was exactly mid cycle but today I am actually bleeding a small amount  I once had weird bleeding patterns in between periods a few years ago after a bad chest infection and my gp at the time reassured me it was bc I'd been ill. I was off work recently with a bad cold and so think its probably a similar thing. My smears and sti results have been negative and my gp wasn't concerned when I mentioned it. It was just upsetting bc I rarely get intramenstrual bleeding and walked into his surgery in tears!!

Anyway, I feel much better now. I suffer from anxiety and mostly can cope but every so often get a worry in my head and get myself in a state ! And I suppose the prospect of being a single parent is a huge thing!

So I'm going to rearrange my initial consultation with the clinic again and will fax my questionnaire over to them in the next few days. Do you think I should mention anything about the possible endometriosis??

Thanks for all your support ladies. Love this website!!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

ANything the clinic know about you can only help hun.
Best of luck!xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Heidi...

I've just read your thread and had to respond.  High oestrogen and mid cycle spotting could be a sign of polyps.  I know you don't want to delay treatment but your treatment may not be successful if you have large problems such as polyps in your endometrium.  A laparoscopy & hysteroscopy will have a good look inside and if there is anything there, they remove it there and then.  Personally I think it's better to have a good MOT before treatment or there could be something that could be simply treated that could be the difference of a successful cycle or not.  Also... the hysteroscopy is like having a endometrial scratch so could actually help with implantation!

I hope everything goes well for you sweetie


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Bunnykins

I work in an outpatients at my local hospital and I know that time from referral to recovery after treatment could be as long as 9 months and I just don't have the luxury of time. The btb is the first in years - it's not a common problem.

I'm only trying 3 cycles of IUI and that will take me up until September - if that doesn't work then ill take a break of about 9 months to do a bit of travelling before I try IVF. I'll definatley ask for referrel to gynae if the IUI doesn't work because ill then have time on my hands to play with


----------

